# Florida Man Pulls Gun On Delivery Men For Being Late



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/mitchell-helton-gun-late-delivery-men_n_5d499a44e4b01ae816c92448


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

It was right at the end that cracked me up. It said he couldn't explain why he pulled a gun on them, and then there was an add for anger management.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Imagine if you were late delivering his food. Geezzz, what a nut!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Nothing like going to jail because your food was cold.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Nothing like going to jail because your food was cold.


But it was because his furniture delivery was late. He'd probably murder the food guy.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

He's gonna hate the furniture that awaits him in jail.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> He's gonna hate the furniture that awaits him in jail.


Yeah, but it's already furnitured, he doesn't need to wait :roflmao:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Well he sure wouldnt be late again
Unfortunately for this idiot 
he is gonna be late LOL


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Florida.....


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> But it was because his furniture delivery was late. He'd probably murder the food guy.


Furniture.... that is even more ******ed than cold food. Wonder if they still delivered it like good ants?


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

On an unrelated note, has furniture or appliance delivery ever been on time? 

He must shoot a lot of people or not order much stuff......


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Furniture.... that is even more @@@@@@ed than cold food. Wonder if they still delivered it like good ants?


Yes it's ****ed up!

No ants doing furniture delivery. I know a young guy who started doing delivery at $16/hr plus tips. Months later, he was bumped to $18/hr plus tips w/benefits.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Nothing like going to jail because your food was cold.


And telling your inmates the truth why you went to jail.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> And telling your inmates the truth why you went to jail.


Rule 1: everyone incarcerated is Innocent


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"Florida Man Pulls Gun On Delivery Men For Being Late"*

Give no mind to the man with the gun. That's just his way of saying 'Hello'.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

What an a**. I tipped the guys extra 
on my latest furniture delivery because the later into the night it got, the more I kept thinking these poor delivery guys are probably catching heat from everyone and they just want to get home and get settled themselves.

Pulling a gun? Mental



Invisible said:


> Imagine if you were late delivering his food. Geezzz, what a nut!


No kidding.. Mix in hunger with the anger? Guess shots would've been fired on that delivery.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> No ants doing furniture delivery. I know a young guy who started doing delivery at $16/hr plus tips. Months later, he was bumped to $18/hr plus tips w/benefits.


Certainly nothing wrong with working hard and making that $$$.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Certainly nothing wrong with working hard and making that $$$.


Yep nothing wrong w that! With his tips, he's making $25/hr. He's only 20. I just wish I was making $.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Invisible said:


> But it was because his furniture delivery was late. He'd probably murder the food guy.


Oh, come now... Are you saying if someone delivered you mozzarella sticks instead of cheese curds that is *not* grounds to blow someone away??


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> Oh, come now... Are you saying if someone delivered you mozzarella sticks instead of cheese curds that is *not* grounds to blow someone away??
> 
> View attachment 342563




Go ahead, make my day!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> Oh, come now... Are you saying if someone delivered you mozzarella sticks instead of cheese curds that is *not* grounds to blow someone away??
> 
> View attachment 342563


No because Mozz Sticks are almost as yummy! ?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I hope they took all his guns away. That's absolutely insane. Also he looks crazed.


----------

